# All broken, please save my soul



## heximal (Feb 28, 2013)

Today I've got strange behavior of my server - http server was unresponsive (8.3-STABLE FreeBSD amd64). I began to sort out what's wrong. For some reason apachectl start failed with error

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1 shared object libpcre.so.0 not found
```
I found the solution here
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29835
and tried all recipes described there. After that launching httpd started failing with

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1 shared object libpcre.so.1 not found
```
I suspect I've got very deep problem here, which may lead to rebuilding all required sofware like httpd, proftpd (it also fails due to some broken dependencies).

I'm totally lost.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2013)

You will have to rebuild everything that depends on devel/pcre.


----------



## heximal (Feb 28, 2013)

Appreciate  for quick reply. Could you also give me the clue for the following issue please? I'm trying to rebuild Apache first:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make config
make install
```
*L*ast command fails with error:

```
===>  apache22-itk-mpm-2.2.23_4 is marked as broken: WITH/WITHOUT_..._MODULES parameters are obsolete.  The port use the new options NG framework. Please read [url]http://wiki.freebsd.org/Ports/Options/OptionsNG[/url].
*** Error code 1
```

*I*s there a quick solution?


----------



## fonz (Feb 28, 2013)

heximal said:
			
		

> i[red]I[/red]s there a quick solution?


From the looks of it, the port maintainer has some updating to do. Unless you're willing to try to do it yourself, you'll probably just have to wait until it gets done.


----------



## heximal (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it possible to contact the maintainer? Maybe he doesn't know the issue exists?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 28, 2013)

If you need to know the contact email, do the following:
`# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22-itk-mpm && make maintainer`


----------



## fonz (Feb 28, 2013)

heximal said:
			
		

> Is it possible to contact the maintainer? Maybe he doesn't know the issue exists?


Of course. Do as @cpu82 says or simply have a look at the Makefile for the port and look for the MAINTAINER= line. According to /usr/ports/www/apache22-itk-mpm/Makefile that port is maintained by <apache@freebsd.org>, which is FreeBSD's Apache mailing list. Most likely they are already aware of the issue and working on it.


----------



## heximal (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you guys. The server is up and running now.
Special thanks to Olli Hauer f*ro*m the freebsd FreeBSD Apache team.


----------

